# Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?



## Peppy (29. November 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich bin neu hier und moechte mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Peppy, ich bin 23 Jahre alt und komme aus Bremen. 

Ich habe bis vor kurzem einen 47lbs Minn Kota endura an meinem vertikalboot genutzt. 
Habe mir dann einen traxxis 55lbs als stufenlos geholt. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das Boot verkauft und mir einen Dreikeiler geholt. Der jetzige e Motor ( traxxis ) passt jetzt nicht mehr von der Aufnahme ans Boot. 
Nun stellen sich 2 Fragen: 
Hol ich mir einen Bug Motor ( Bohrungen schon vorhanden ) 
Oder aber bearbeite ich das heck, sodass der Traxxis passt ?
Welcher ist vom handling leichter ?
Das Angeln mit dem Heck e Motor hatte ich als gut empfunden, bei dem Angeln mit dem Bug Motor stelle ich mir die Steuerung sehr schwierig vor.
Danke vorab

Gruß Peppy


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Bugmotor mit Fusssteuerung. Bei den langsamen Geschwindigkeiten ist das einfacher und präziser als Heckmotor.


----------



## lahn mann (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Hy Peppy, ich habe auch meinen Traxxis 55 Verkauft und bin auf Bug umgestiegen.Ich von meiner seite kann nur sagen einfach nur Geil mann hat die Hände immer frei alles nur mit dem Fuß,nach 2 Angeltage haste das mit der Steuerung drauf.


----------



## dschinges (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Hallo, ein Bugmotor ist sicherlich ein tolles spielzeug aber wenn du in Bremen wohnst willst du sicherlich in der Weser fischen!? Da ist doch alles voller Vertikalboote oder? Vielleicht schaust du mal was die anderen dran haben und orientierst dich daran!? Ich meine nen Bugmotor fischen dort wenige ...ich komme in starker Strömung auch besser mit nem Heckmotor zurecht


----------



## Peppy (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Vorab danke fuer eure ganzen posts.
Ist ansich eine eindeutige Meinung von euch. 
Ja das ist richtig dass ich in der Weser Fische. 
Bug Motoren fischen soweit ich weiß max. 3 Boote, der Rest hat, wie auch ich vorher, einen Heck E-Motor. 
An welchem Modell sollte man sich eurer Meinung nach denn da orientieren? 
Welcher ist denn eurer Meinung nach im "Preis-Leistungs-Verhaeltnis" zu empfehlen ?

Gruß Peppy


----------



## dschinges (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Vielleicht solltest du noch konkreter beschreiben WIE du angeln möchtest! Dann solltest du die vorposter noch fragen ob sie den bugmotor auch beim vertikalen in strömungsreichen bereichen fischen!? Ich besitze zwar keinen bugmotor, habe mir jedoch an bug und heck eine motorhalterung montiert! Somit kann ich den motor beliebig montieren (kopf vorher drehen)
Ich empfand den motor im front bereich immer als unpräzise bzw. unruhig wenn ich langsam gegen die strömung fahre!


----------



## Peppy (29. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Darf man fragen, wie du die moterhalterungen gemacht hast ?
Vielleicht wäre dies ja auch eine Variante, die ich nehmen könnte. 
Noch habe ich den Traxxis hier bei mir. Also testen könnte ich es und wenn es nicht so laufen wuerde wie ich mir das vorstell, dann kann ich immer noch umrüsten.


----------



## dschinges (30. November 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Ganz easy und low budget! Massiven metallwinkel aus dem baumarkt, dann ein paar löcher reingebohrt und mit massiven edelstahlschrauben am bug montiert. Dann noch ein robustes holzreststück (dachlatte, balken etc.) Am metallwinkel montiert  und fertig! Achso vorher mit wasserbeständigem lack lackiert habe ich das holz vorher noch


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Ja es stimmt, mit einem Bugmotor fährt man bei Strömung einen ZickZack Kurs.

Ich empfehle Dir einen Bug und Heckmotor, damit wirst du ganz bestimmt glücklich. Ich persönlich habe am Heck einen Benziner und am Bug den Minn Kota Terrova I-Pilot. Ohne möchte ich ganz ehrlich nicht mehr. Davor hatte ich einen Traxxis am Heck. Der war auch der Hammer, vor allem im Verbrauch (positiv gemeint)!!! Er war aber einfach zu langsam für „schnelles „ anfahren eines Hotspots…


----------



## Danizan (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Achso, ich habe mich extra für den Terrova entschieden, weil ich die Fußsteuerung behalten wollte. Ich steure den Motor aber nur über das Handteil (FB) ;-(

Irgendwie hätte mir also auch der Powerdrive gereicht, aber was solls ;-)


----------



## Stxkx1978 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

@Danizan
waren bug und heckotor von der leistung gleich?
weil du meinst das der heckmotor langsamer war.

habe nen traxxis 80 drauf und damit auf dem rhein sehr zufrieden.
besonders schnell ist ein bassboat als halbgleiter damit aber nicht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Bei Einsatz des Bugmotors ist der Verbrenner- Heckmotor in aller Regel im Wasser- von daher verstehe ich zick-zack nicht.

 Gruss

 Volker


----------



## Peppy (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Am Heck habe ich einen 50 PS'er
2 emotoren wäre auf jedenfall einer zuviel, sowohl Preistechnisch auch irgedwann mal Schluss sein muss :/ 
Ich stell mir die Steuerung des Bugmotors sehr schwer vor. 
Beim Heckemotor hat man glaube ich besseren Einfluss auf "schnelles umschalten"


----------



## Danizan (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

@Stuka1978: Nein sind von der Leistung her identisch. Traxxis55 und Terrova 55 nehmen sich da nix. Sind mir aber zum aufsuchen weit auseinandergelegenen Hotspots beide zu langsam gewesen.

@volkerma: Ja wenn der Verbrenner im Wasser ist läuft das Bott gerade... Aber dafür braucht man erstmal einen ;-)

@Pepp: Mit einem Bugmotor steuert man nahezu problemlos, da das Boot genau da hinfährt wohin der Motor zeigt. Man ist sehr wendig!!!


----------



## Peppy (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Das zweite wäre natürlich, dass man erstmal so einen Motor findet ( gebraucht )


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Ich habe jetzt noch mal alles gelesen- ausser einem Bugmotor mit Fussteuerung würde ich da nix verbauen. Natürlich ist ein Bugmotor mit händischer Steuerung Nonsens. Irgendwie schreiben wir aneinander vorbei, fürchte ich.


----------



## Danizan (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

warum schreiben wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Frankia (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

und warum ist ein Bugmotor mit Handsteuerung nonsens? Ich habe sogar einen Weg gefunden, wie ich ein eBugmotor zusätzlich auf Handsteuerung umbauen kann und das mache ich auch ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Ich möchte meinen Bugmotor im Rhein nicht mehr missen... Am Heck hab ich einen 25er Verbenner, der natürlich bei der Benutzung vom Bugmotor auf "gerade aus" stehen muß.

@Frankie: Tips bitte! Hab bei meinem MinKota nur die Fußsteuerung, würde aber Handsteuerung bevorzugen.


----------



## Danizan (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Hi Frankia, da bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Danizan (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Oder meinst du einen Heckmotor, welcher am Bug befestigt wird und deswegen Handsteuerung ist?


----------



## Frankia (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Im Grunde einfach... Wenn Du den Minn Kota 5mm anhebst, dann ist er aus dem Antrieb raus. ... und dann schaust du dir mal die Bremse an einem Bmx-Rad an, bei dem der Lenker ganz rumgedreht werden kann. Mit diesem Rotor kann man einfach einen Hebemechanismuss basteln. Verstanden?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Nicht so richtig... Hatte an eine kabellose Handsteuerung gedacht.


----------



## Frankia (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

...na die kann man doch nachkaufen. Ich meinte eine zusätzliche mechanische ;-)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Ok, das wußte ich nicht... Muß ich mich mal schlau machen. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Es kommt drauf an! 
Bei leichtem Wind oder Wimdstille ganz klar Bug, dann aber mit i Pilot! Die Pedale is ne Katastrophe mit dicken Stiefeln. 
Bei Wind immer Heck.. Vorallem bei Böen.. Du kannst mit der Hand einfach viel schneller Reagieren.. Hat beides Vorteile.. Wenn ich entscheiden müsste, würde ich Heck nehmen..


----------



## Peppy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*

Gibt es hier eine Art von Flohmarkt oder Verkauf in dem Forum wo man nach sowas mal gucken kann ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Emotor: Bug oder Heckmotor ?*



Peppy schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eine Art von Flohmarkt oder Verkauf in dem Forum wo man nach sowas mal gucken kann ?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=84


----------

